# VoiceMeeter Banana Macro Button not working



## archlord2k3 (Oct 17, 2019)

when I start my game the macro stops working but when I click out of the game the macro starts to work again
ive tried running macro buttons as admin and other stuff but doesnt seem to work 

does anyone have any info on this because i can seem to find anything


----------



## apomicter (May 24, 2020)

I don't have an answer for you...

But maybe I am having a similar problem.  I have setup the Voicemeeter macros to recieve a midi command from my controller and send a keyboard shortcut.  But OBS only seems to respond to the shortcut when OBS is on top.  Is there a setting that I am missing?


----------



## JasperKuiper (Dec 17, 2020)

Did you find a solution, because I have the similar if not same problem.

In OBS Studio I've assigned keyboard shortcuts (eg CTRL+ALT+SHIFT+1). This works from the keyboard all the time.

I'm also using an Akai APC mini as a midi input device. Keystrokes on the Akai are registered correctly by VM Macro buttons. 
VM Macro buttons then does a "System.KeyPress("CTRL+ALT+SHIFT+1");". 


This works great when OBS Studio is active. 
However, while working in another program, it will not work. Putting OBS "always on top" (foreground) does not help either (working on multiple monitors so OBS isn't in the way).


----------



## JasperKuiper (Dec 17, 2020)

SOLVED:
(don't let the timestamps fool you, it took me way longer than 20 minutes to figure it out)

The solution is *NOT* to use System.KeyPress in the "Request for Button ON / Trigger IN" box.
Instead, use *System.KeyDown*.
Then use *System.KeyUp* in the "Request for Button OFF / Trigger OUT" box, using the same keyboard shortcut combination.





NB the System.SendMidi commands are used to change LED color on the MIDI-controller, not relevant to this case.


----------

